# CBC 11A bathtub with shower - is that enough?



## Yikes (Oct 17, 2016)

I have a client in California that wants new private apartments to each have 2 bathrooms, one of which is accessible.

Bathroom A is accessible/adaptable per CBC 1143A.2, option 2, with a toilet, sink and bathtub additionally equipped with a shower head .
Bathroom B has toilet, sink and shower stall only.  There is not enough room within the floor plan to make bathroom B's shower accessible.
CBC 11A says that I only need one bathroom per dwelling unit to comply with accessibility, except when I have a tub in one bathroom and a shower in another, both the tub and at least one shower stall must be accessible.
I would like to propose that in Bathroom A, a bathtub that is also equipped with am optional shower head (hand wand spray unit) is a tub/shower combo, such that Bathroom B's shower need not be accessible.
If you were my plan checker, would you agree with this approach?

Here's the code text - - note the item in bold.
Option 2. Only one bathroom within the dwelling unit shall be designed to comply with the following: 
1. Toilet, bathing and shower facilities shall comply with Section 1134A.4. 
2. Bathtubs shall comply with Section 1134A.5. 
3. Showers shall comply with Section 1134A.6. 
4. Water closets shall comply with Section 1134A.7. 
5. Lavatories, vanities, mirrors and towel fixtures shall comply with Section 1134A.8. 
6. Where both a tub and shower are provided in the bathroom, at least one shall be made accessible.  Additional requirements apply to dwelling units containing two or more bathrooms when a bathtub is provided as the accessible bathing fixture. 
*Where two or more bathrooms are provided within the same dwelling unit and a bathtub is installed to comply with Option 2, Item 6 in one bathroom and a shower stall is provided in a subsequent bathroom, both the bathtub selected to comply with Option 2, Item 6 and at least one shower stall within the dwelling unit shall meet all the applicable accessibility requirements provided in Section 1134A. (See Section 1134A.5 for bathtubs,or Section 1134A.6 for showers.) *​7. When two or more lavatories are provided, at least one shall be made accessible and comply with Section 1134A.8. 
8. Bathrooms shall be provided with an accessible route into and through the bathroom. 
9. If a door is provided, it shall comply with the requirements of Section 1132A.5. 
10. A minimum 18-inch (457 mm) clear maneuvering space shall be provided on the swing side of the door at the strike edge of the door. 
11. Switches, outlets and controls shall comply with Section 1142A. 
12. Reinforced walls to allow for the future installation of grab bars around the toilet, tub and shower shall comply with Sections 1134A.5 for bathtubs, 1134A.6 for showers and 1134A.7 for water closets.  Grab bars shall comply with Sections 1127A.4 and 1127A.2.2, Item 4. When Option 2 is used, all additional bathrooms must comply with Items 8 through 12 above.


----------



## Msradell (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't know the CBC codes because they live in Kentucky but I reading that section that you posted I would surmise that the shower stall also has to be accessible. There are still many people with disabilities that can't use a tub with a shower in it compared to a accessible shower.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 18, 2016)

Nothing in the code, that I know of , to wave the requirement.  
Try hardship or alternate means.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 18, 2016)

What hardship? You designed it improperly, revise your plan.


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 18, 2016)

In the ones I've done and seen done here, most in dorms, One bath has regular tub,shower and the other has roll in shower. And all A or B units one first floors required backing to easily convert if need more in future, unless had elevator then several rooms close to elevator had blocking also on each floor.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah, the thing about bathroom #2 having a roll-in shower is that it is so big in Calif (42x48 or 30x60) that on small apartments it makes a huge difference in how things fit together.
ADAguy, you are probably right.  FYI, my client is asking me to peer review a plan that was developed by another architect.


----------



## Donald Clark (Nov 12, 2016)

Nowadays, most of the bathtubs are very high and it is very dangerous and slippery for the people with disabilities and for the senior citizen. The best solution for this, install a new one walk-in bathtub. Last month I installed a walk-in bathtub for my grandfather. On the recommendation of my friend I got in contact with the professional contractor for a walk in tubs, they installed a walk-In bathtub in my bathroom. After the installation, the chances of falls and slips reduces drastically.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 14, 2016)

DC, you now have step into tubs with seats and doors that allow you to transfer to their seats and they take up less room then old fashioned tubs and are safer to use.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 14, 2016)

Do the doors on a walk-in toilet comply with the accessibility codes? Can't see how the threshold would comply.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 14, 2016)

Not a toilet, a tub (smiling). They are not intended to be roll ins, yet. They may be viewed as an alternate methods in means depending on the circumstances (think older motels where they don't have room for a roll-in but could be more accessible than the old tubs, they fit in the space of the old tubs.).


----------

